# Accucraft K4 Water feed hose quick connects - any suggestions?



## RDennis (Sep 25, 2011)

Any suggestions on where I might find some sort of quick connect fitting to attach to the water feed tube from the tender to locomotive on my Accucraft K4?

The feed tube as designed includes a bolt-on type fitting (hose runs though this - sorry, don't know what to call it - and the bolt fitting holds the hose onto the male end protruding from under the K4 boiler). I find this is impossible to screw on to the male end without serious effort (my big fingers get in the way), and that the threads are starting to tear up the hose.


What I would like is some sort of fitting that this novice (me) can easily put onto the hose system so all I have to do is press two ends together to connect the tender water to the boiler, and the easily disconnect at the end of a run.

I hope I'm clear about what I'm trying to find.....


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

RDennis........forget the brass rings.....just press the two hoses on without them...............I dont use them and there are no leaks. Only the black hose has any pressure on it when you are pumping from the tender with boiler pressue up. The return hose has no strain on it at all. Give it a try.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Had you considered making a carrying case so that you can leave the loco and tender connected all the time? 
Or is that not a possibility due to weight and bulk? 
Merry Christmas, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

We sell Quick Release connectors, see our website at http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/
David Bailey


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You could give our sponsor,







a call. Royce usually has some good quick disconnect parts.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

I put this on My Daylight, F-4 & now the K-4. Arthritus in my thumbs wouldn't let me turn the old one over the tubing.








Use the original knurled nut. Cut off the stub sticking out of the back of the loco leaving the threaded part. Put the part on the right of the knurled nut (shop made), thru the knurled nut and place a "O" ring in there on top of it. The hose from the tender pushes on the barb sticking thru the knurled nut. From that point on it will be easy to attach & disconnect the fitting.

Female connector with O ring inside







[/b]

Male connector on loco with stub cut off.







[/b] 
Hope this helps sombody.[/b]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RDennis on 20 Dec 2011 11:59 PM 
Any suggestions on where I might find some sort of quick connect fitting to attach to the water feed tube from the tender to locomotive on my Accucraft K4?

The feed tube as designed includes a bolt-on type fitting (hose runs though this - sorry, don't know what to call it - and the bolt fitting holds the hose onto the male end protruding from under the K4 boiler). I find this is impossible to screw on to the male end without serious effort (my big fingers get in the way), and that the threads are starting to tear up the hose.


What I would like is some sort of fitting that this novice (me) can easily put onto the hose system so all I have to do is press two ends together to connect the tender water to the boiler, and the easily disconnect at the end of a run.

I hope I'm clear about what I'm trying to find..... 





There are 1/8" approx quick connects made in Germany and available from a few local guys who import them for about $25. Quisenberry Station is one such source. They fit easily in the water line from tender to loco. I have a photo somewhere . . 

The male portion is passive (no seal, springs, etc,) so it can be soldered into the Accucraft bulkhead fitting to reduce the number of joints. 
While you are waiting for a source to get you a quick-connect, get some model aircraft fuel hose clips - they fit the Accu water pipe and hold it on the fittings. (P.S. the water hose is automobile windshield washer tubing available at your local parts store.)


----------



## RDennis (Sep 25, 2011)

All very helpful - thanks everyone! The loco is on the RIP track now as the sight glass blew out during steam-up today; apparently a crack developed in it. and the back up broke during installation, so awaiting new ones from Cliff at Accucraft.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Piedmont supplies sell gauge glass and cutters. Just a thought.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I Have disconnects in stock. 25.00 per disconnect set. It is for 3mmor 1/8" tubing. You can email me at kovacjason at gmail.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the photo. This is one of Jason's quick-connects.












You can see the hose clips (from the model aircraft shop.) Here it is open. 











I have since simplified it by removing the short tube, drilling out the tender bulkhead fitting and soldering the male end into the fitting.


----------

